# Some new finds on Amazon.



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Some new stuff!
Im looking forward to some of it much more than others!

Bastion Wars Omnibus:
http://www.amazon.com/Bastion-Wars-Henry-Zou/dp/1849707278/ref=sr_1_10?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101054&sr=1-10

Echoes of Ruin(HH mini-audiodrama anthology)
http://www.amazon.com/Echoes-Horus-Heresy-David-Annandale/dp/1849707413/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101054&sr=1-4

Grey Knights(Maybe a reprint to the first novel, maybe a reprinted omnibus? idk)
http://www.amazon.com/Grey-Knights-Ben-Counter/dp/1849707456/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101253&sr=1-5

Horus Rising?
http://www.amazon.com/Horus-Rising-Heresy-Dan-Abnett/dp/1849707448/ref=sr_1_7?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101253&sr=1-7

Warriors of the Imperium
http://www.amazon.com/Warriors-Imperium-Andy-Hoare/dp/1849707421/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101253&sr=1-8

Orion
http://www.amazon.com/Orion-Council-Beasts-Darius-Hinks/dp/1849706751/ref=sr_1_16?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101317&sr=1-16


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretty sure most if not all of them have been out for quite some time.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

All old stuff but re-released in new formats. Very pleased about that audio collection and the Bastion Wars omnibus, which hopefully will contain an author afterword that will confirm whether or not Henry Zou is still going to write for BL.

One more release though,

The Doom of Dragonback;






LotN


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Bastion War's any good? I tried to read something of the author's once but couldn't quite get into it, I'm a sucker for books about the =I= though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Bastion War's any good? I tried to read something of the author's once but couldn't quite get into it, I'm a sucker for books about the =I= though.


Depends which one you're talking about;

_Emperor's Mercy_ was a pretty good Inquisition story in my opinion, bit of a slow pace in the middle but on the whole it was pretty good.

_Flesh and Iron_ was a grimdark IG story that I think is quite good, I won't comment on the plagiarism stuff, and was well written. I actually reviewed it here; http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=127658

_Blood Gorgons_ is my favourite of Zou's work and one of my favourite BL novels to date, it's damn good CSM stuff and it's just about a warband of Chaos Space Marines trying to survive in a harsh universe. Plus it has Dark Eldar and Plague Marines as antagonists.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> _Flesh and Iron_ was a grimdark IG story that I think is quite good, I won't comment on the plagiarism stuff, and was well written.
> 
> 
> LotN


Did a google.

Lol what a joke. 




"The shocking plagiarism is of course the worst part. Zou has lifted characters and passages wholesale from David Bellavia's excellent Iraq War memoir 'House To House'. The worst example of which can be found on p192 of Flesh And Iron, where we see Colonel Baeder throw a smoke grenade so a dying insurgent can not see his children prior to his death, Sergeant Bellavia does exactly the same thing on p.44 of 'House to House': 

Flesh And Iron 

"He had done it to deny the father a chance to see his children one last time. The men he lost in Lauzon and all the good soldiers killed under his command had not been given the chance to say goodbye to their loved ones...The last Baeder saw of the dying man...utterly despondent as he tried to find his children through the thickening smoke. Baeder had denied him the last chance to say goodbye. For some reason, Baeder felt a thrill of joy. It was something he had not wanted to become.They had made him this way." 

House To House 

"...but also to deny their father a chance to say good-bye. My brothers who died in the field got no such opportunity to say good-bye to those they loved, and I will afford none to this man... Their father, utterly despondent..as the white smoke filled the air around him... I robbed him of his final earthly joy. I delighted as I watched his life ebb away..What have I become?" 


The central units in both books are also known as 'the Ramrods'. Sergeant Major Pulver from Flesh and Iron, seems copied from Sergeant Major Faulkenberg in House To House - Faulkenberg gives up a superior technology rifle for a lesser one to help another soldier (p.62 Bellavia) and Pulver does too (p.275 Zou), their physical descriptions are near identical (p.211 of Zou and p.163 Bellavia). Depictions of a wounded soldier are also near identical in both books, complete with references to their lives being changed and rolling onto their stomachs (p.306 Zou). Insurgents mimic the voices of the US Army (p.205 Bellavia) and the insurgents do the same to the Imperial Guard (p.222 Zou). 

Plagiarism is always unacceptable and this goes way beyond any claim of 'homage' or 'inspiration' into all but outright cut and paste copying. It is made all the more egregious because Zou has not merely copied the words of a novelist, but those of a brave soldier retelling his own experiences - these are real people that are described and real deaths. I am a big fan of Games Workshop and the 40K setting and I find it hard to believe as legally astute a company as Games Workshop would ever have let this book be published with the knowledge its characters, scenes, and in some places words, were lifted from a US soldier's actual memoirs and passed off as the creative work of Mr Zhou.

Link


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Did a google.
> 
> Lol what a joke.
> 
> ...


What a dick.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Blood Gorgons is my favourite of Zou's work and one of my favourite BL novels to date,


I really enjoyed it as well, especially as I wasn't too impressed with his previous two. Some nice concepts in there regarding the relationship between the squad mates. 



Lord of the Night said:


> which hopefully will contain an author afterword that will confirm whether or not Henry Zou is still going to write for BL.


Doubtful. I think he'd have had more work published in the meantime if he was. However I'd be very interested to see if that controversial passage makes it into the omnibus.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Echoes of Ruin(HH mini-audiodrama anthology)
> http://www.amazon.com/Echoes-Horus-...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1393101054&sr=1-4


Interesting that this includes the scripts like the Space Marines Battles audios have been doing. Does this mean no more print volumes of script books?


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

HamsterExAstris said:


> Interesting that this includes the scripts like the Space Marines Battles audios have been doing. Does this mean no more print volumes of script books?


I believe all audio dramas have the scripts with them on a second CD, or located elsewhere on the CD if it is only 1 CD.
That said, they released The Space Marine Script Book 2 some time ago, and they showed us the cover art for the Horus Heresy Scripts Volume 2 a few weeks ago, so I doubt they will do away with the script books.


----------



## HamsterExAstris (Jun 15, 2013)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I believe all audio dramas have the scripts with them on a second CD, or located elsewhere on the CD if it is only 1 CD.


I don't see them on _Honour to the Dead_ or _Censure_ (the two newest titles I have; _Wolf Pack_ hasn't arrived yet), and I don't remember them being on older HH ones either. I suppose it's possible they're only included on the UK release and the North American ones are missing them.



The Scion of Chemos said:


> That said, they released The Space Marine Script Book 2 some time ago, and they showed us the cover art for the Horus Heresy Scripts Volume 2 a few weeks ago, so I doubt they will do away with the script books.


Good to know. :so_happy:


----------

